# WADA Banned list 2009



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

For reference.

http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/document/2009_Prohibited_List_ENG_Final_20_Sept_08.pdf


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Interesting to see they now have gene doping in there.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

"The One" is not banned though


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I am breaking out the Beta Blockers for 10 pin bowling this week, just out of principle,


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I am breaking out the Beta Blockers for 10 pin bowling this week, just out of principle,


It's socially acceptable to use Beta Blockers if you are a classical musician. Time to fire up the old comb (Hmmmmm Nytol - do you OWN a comb??? :thumbup1: ) and tissue paper musical instrument combo :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I do not own hair, so a comb is obsolete.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> funny how do they intend to test for genetic doping, next they will ban igf and hgh, please show me how they will know or what they will use to base the test on, i love banned lists, they make them sound good for the media!!
> 
> fookin monkeys!!!
> 
> nytol, no hair no smile, ur becoming a "mitchell" brother...


Erm... Nytol's not been hammering the Melanotan and rapping...?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

dutch_scott said:


> i love banned lists, they make them sound good for the media!!


I prefer to think of them as a shopping list of things I may like to acquire at some point :tongue:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> "The One" is not banned though


Ha, that made me laugh!! :lol:


----------

